# Vape King Variable Voltage Starter Kits Now Available



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

*VAPE KING PRO STARTER KIT*
This is the best starter kit yet! Have you been vaping and want a little more kick? Well then look no further this is the perfect kit for the person making their transition into the world of variable voltage!

Kit includes:



1 x 1100mAh eGo Twist Variable Voltage Battery

1 x Kanger ProTank Mini 2

2 x spare Kangertech ProTank Mini 2 coils

2 x O-rings for Protank Mini 2

1 x USB charger for Ego-Twist Variable Voltage battery

1 x Vape King Electronic Cigarette Carry case in Red

1 x 10ml TopQ E-liquid in a flavour of your choice


View and Purchase here

Limited stock available as this is a trial run on these kits so its first come first serve

all products are authentic. Kanger ProTank minis have the authentication proof with them and we have kept all the boxes just in case anybody wants them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *VAPE KING PRO STARTER KIT*
> This is the best starter kit yet! Have you been vaping and want a little more kick? Well then look no further this is the perfect kit for the person making their transition into the world of variable voltage!
> 
> Kit includes:
> ...



Very good starter kit set up. Wish I started with something like this. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

I agree

And at R550 - that is still cheaper than the Twisp single set (I think R600) - 

I think the PT Mini is an amazing starter option - 

Just one question for @Stroodlepuff - the pic looks like the drip tip is not removable. I think the newer version of the PT2 mini has a removable drip tip. Which one is this one?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

It is the pt mini v2 with the removable drip tip, will update the pic thanks for pointing thatvoit

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

No prob - thats great

Superb deal there.


----------



## Riaz (8/2/14)

That's an awesome deal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

It is really good when you consider what you are getting.

*Variable voltage *setup and a *really good tank*.
And everything else you need....

Wow, I wish I saw this when I started.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys we only made up 7 kits just as a trial run if it sells well it will be a permanent part of our offering

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Is that the battery that the peeps have been posting about that easily comes apart at the top or is it a different make? I think the Kanger Mini is absolutely the best to start out with.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

It is from a different factory but is ultimately the same make, however that being said this factory is pretty anal about quality control so we shall see, all of our new stock came from this factory so all kanger, innokin , kayfuns etc have checked the authenticity with the original manufacturers and they have confirmed they are all authentic so hoping these are a bit stronger than the previous factory's twists

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

*all authentic except the xlones obv

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

